# Wie nennt man dieses Muster?



## iGarfield (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe im Internet dieses Muster gefunden: http://www.nichebooster.com/buy-tattoo-designs/chppoer_tattoo.jpg
(Das Tattoo)

Jetzt möchte ich wissen wie sich so ein Muster nennt und wo ich eines herbekommen kan, also als ein Brush oder so etwas. 

Benutze CS3


----------



## hierbavida (26. Januar 2008)

Es könnte mit einem Pinsel gemacht werden. Allerdings müßte die Form dem Körper angepasst werden, zB mit Versetzen...-Filter.
Google: brush tattoo oä und dann suchen. Alternative Form (zB mit Zeichenstift-WZ) entwerfen.


----------



## iGarfield (26. Januar 2008)

Okey danke, ja es muss nicht genau diese Muster sein sondern nur diesen typ von Mustern. Wie nennt man diese, gibts dafür keine Bezeichnung?


----------



## hierbavida (26. Januar 2008)

schau mal hier:
http://www.designfruit.com/jasongaylor/blog/?p=53

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=2496
und hier ein Tutorial:
http://tutorials.designnation.de/workshop/Tattoos-stechen

Versuche es und wenn Du nicht weiterkommst melde Dich


----------



## iGarfield (26. Januar 2008)

Perfekt, genau was ich brauchte. Danke vielmals echt!


----------



## Michael Aringer (27. Januar 2008)

Hi, also genannt werden diese Motive "Tribal".
Servus, Michael


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Februar 2008)

Es gibt dazu übrigens auch eine Schriftart, die sich Tattoo nennt, deren Formen man direkt und einfach verwenden kann, ohne diese durch Vektoren erst erstellen zu müssen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

